# how to appreciate fresh roasted beans...



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Having a few kg of beans resting I went to my emergency tin of Lucaffe beans thinking "this will do a day or two " then I could open one of the big bags.I had forgotten how different fresh roast is to ordinary roasted beans and it really gave me a wake up ,so much so that I'm going to order more beans tonight ensuring that this doesn't happen again soon.Maybe if you are thinking "same old beans again" a taste of bad ones will bring you back to your senses.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

bignorry said:


> Having a few kg of beans resting I went to my emergency tin of Lucaffe beans thinking "this will do a day or two " then I could open one of the big bags.I had forgotten how different fresh roast is to ordinary roasted beans and it really gave me a wake up ,so much so that I'm going to order more beans tonight ensuring that this doesn't happen again soon.Maybe if you are thinking "same old beans again" a taste of bad ones will bring you back to your senses.


A few KG?

Surely 1Kg will last you a few weeks at least....

If I bought more than 1Kg, the second kilo would just rot.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

no I go through 1kg in 5 days ,we all like coffee in our house so its a bit of a mathematical exercise making sure Ive beans to use. But as I said it makes you appreciate fresh roasted even if they are not your preferred flavour.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm a kilo every 8 or 9 days person but I'm the only coffee drinker in the house. Espresso and Ristrettos in the morning and filters at work through the day with the odd aeropress.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

More than 4 kilos a month, that's getting on for more than £80 a month.....

I don't like coffee THAT much....

I always try and go easy on my kilo of coffee, so it lasts me a month.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I roast about 2 kilos & buy in 1 kilo ready roasted per week.

I keep our house plus 3 x family households going with coffee.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

A Kg lasts me 3 weeks but that's just espresso, bought an aeropress so it'll probably go in half the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I have the problem that I get up at 7am to take my little girl to school and get her ready in the mornings and I finish work at 10.30pm. OK, I'm not working all that time but I just need the caffeine. At about 8pm, I switch to Earl Grey tea to make sure I can sleep by 1 or 2am.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm doing a kg in about 3-4 weeks maybe a bit less now I've started sharing brewed coffee with some work colleagues.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

One, or at most two, cups a day for me. 18g double in each.

As much as I think is healthy to be honest.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i am with you Big Norry, i must get through around 4-6 kilo per month, is the curse of having nice kit and friends who love the coffee you make....


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

1kg every 4-5 weeks and steadily dropping towards 4 weeks


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

I only get through just under 1 kilo per month, but it's that last bit that catches me out. . I've had a couple of panics lately on realising I only have a couple of days supply left. I shop at Limini these days, and I already know that the supermarkets won't quite be up to the freshness. I now know that if I leave home about 45mins early for no extra distance I can go the other way around Bradford and be on Limini's doorstep at opening time with just enough minutes left over to get to work!


----------

